# Who makes the best local tobacco eliquid



## VapeSnow

Hi guys

Who makes the best local NET eliquid or just normal tobacco flavor eliquid?


----------



## Frostbite

Try Voodoo Devils Breath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Frostbite said:


> Try Voodoo Devils Breath
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im vaping that at the moment. Im really liking it but looking something a bit stronger taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac. If you like sweeter try his SweetBac. Both NETs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

Try your hand at some diy we have a couple tobacco variants. Turkish, smooth tobacco, mild black etc. all good flavs to build a good juice from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac. If you like sweeter try his SweetBac. Both NETs.


Thx @Andre ill place a order and try both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Frostbite said:


> Try your hand at some diy we have a couple tobacco variants. Turkish, smooth tobacco, mild black etc. all good flavs to build a good juice from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im taking a break from DIY. It's costing me more money.


----------



## rogue zombie

MMM Ashy Bac would be my vote

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

MMM Ashybac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Another vote for MMM's Ashy Bac (with Sweet Bac a close second)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69

Ashy all the way Bac to Ashy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

I don't even like a tobacco vape but now I want to try MMM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Heard good things about VM4 as well, from www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

If you want something that tastes like a cigar, our Alfaliquid Brown Diamond is really awesome. Available in 0mg and 6mg at R60 for 10ml


----------



## Mike

Ashybac is a drier tobacco, Sweetbac is more of a cigar / pipe tobacco

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## VapeSnow

Mike said:


> Ashybac is a drier tobacco, Sweetbac is more of a cigar / pipe tobacco
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone


@Mike where can i place a order


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Mike where can i place a order


If VapeClub is out of stock, PM @Mike.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Things are changing here at MMM. Hopefully all restocks and a couple of new things should happen early next week!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Ballie

I am enjoying Just Bs Black Honey which is a tobacco flavour with a hint of honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Things are changing here at MMM. Hopefully all restocks and a couple of new things should happen early next week!



Can we get a 'booze'y tobacco' next please?


----------



## VapeSnow

Mike said:


> Things are changing here at MMM. Hopefully all restocks and a couple of new things should happen early next week!


Okay so there is no place i can buy 200ml of this juice?


----------



## Mike

@VapeSnow drop me a message and I'll sort you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Okay so there is no place i can buy 200ml of this juice?


For sure you can. PM @Mike and you can get (125 ml per bottle):

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

+1 for MMM ashybac , you keep wanting another toot. its that good !


----------



## Zaahid237

Vm4 is the best!! If only there was 3mg...


----------



## Andre

Zaahid237 said:


> Vm4 is the best!! If only there was 3mg...


I am sure @Oupa will make you 3 mg if you ask.


----------



## Zaahid237

Andre said:


> I am sure @Oupa will make you 3 mg if you as


I sent two emails in the past and didn't get a response...


----------



## Andre

Zaahid237 said:


> I sent two emails in the past and didn't get a response...


That is very strange....maybe try a PM?


----------



## Oupa

Apologies Zaahid. Can you please let me know when you sent an email so I can look into why you never got a response.

We should have a 3mg and 0mg VM4 ready and loaded on our website in a couple of days


----------



## Pixstar

AshyBac is excellent, for me a nice break from the sweet dessert type vapes. Must try VM4 too...


----------



## Zaahid237

Hi @Oupa the last mail I sent you regarding this was 16 Sept


----------



## Rebel

MMM Sweetbac is the bizness for me


----------



## Oupa

Thanks Zaahid. Please see reply below, sent on same day. Apologies if you did not receive it. Also check your gmail spam/junk folder.

Apologies also to OP for derail...


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Not sure if @Oupa still makes Guevara .. but that is by far the best tobacco juice ever

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

vaporize.co.za said:


> Not sure if @Oupa still makes Guevara .. but that is by far the best tobacco juice ever


For some or other reason I never got to taste that one - shall do as soon as @Oupa has it in stock again.


----------



## VapeSnow

I placed a order by Mike for 250ml of juice cant wait to receive it. Im really enjoying my tobacco eliquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

vaporize.co.za said:


> Not sure if @Oupa still makes Guevara .. but that is by far the best tobacco juice ever


I'll second that, I really enjoyed Guevara


----------



## VapeSnow

Can someone list me all the local tobacco eliquid you get? 

I tried the sweetbac and ashybac but was not at all my type of tobacco. 

Im looking for a strong tobacco flavor with a sweet aftertaste. 

Any help will be great full


----------



## vaporize.co.za

I have been looking for a nice Tobacco flavour, and I also like the sweeter Tobaccos.. This is one of the best I have come across recently..

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/first-pick-re-brand/

Intense Virginia


----------



## Silver

vaporize.co.za said:


> I have been looking for a nice Tobacco flavour, and I also like the sweeter Tobaccos.. This is one of the best I have come across recently..
> 
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/first-pick-re-brand/
> 
> Intense Virginia



Very interesting @vaporize.co.za 
I see it comes in 16mg, quite rare these days, lol
Where is this one from?


----------



## vaporize.co.za

@Silver It is imported from Italy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

We demand samples!


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Hehehe... They come in 10ml and 30ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Wiener's Good Boy RY4 is really good. Not a NET though but flavour is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vape Elixer's Black Cigar is also very popular. Not a NET, but very authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za

I second that .. love the Black cigar.. Coumarin pipe and also Shipwrecked.. probably the tastiest non NET tobacco flavours I have come across

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

